# How do K2 boots fit?



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

I tried on a K2 boot last week. Don't remember the model but it was a single Boa system. As for fitment, it felt very similar to the Burton Moto boot I tried on right after. It might have been a bit roomier, but that also might be attributed to the Boa system not tightening the foot section enough. Don't read too much into my post though, because this boot fitting experience was the first in 8 years and I only tried on two different boots. My foot is pretty average, not to narrow heel, not too wide, etc.

EDIT: Found the bood, I tried on the K2 Raider Boa.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

i just bought a pair of the T1's. They fit me. Size or half size bigger than the others i tried on.

random store human says K2 are the comfiest boots in the whole wide world. I hope so. i think he was a skier, though, so he might just be messin with me.


----------

